

Things You Can Build with Stremor's Natural Language Processing Tools and APIs - drakaal
http://www.noegenic.com/things-you-can-build-with-stremors-nlp-tools/

======
drakaal
I often get asked by "kids" in High School or college how they can show off
their talents. Building a complete app is hard, but building something that
showcases that they understand how apps are built by leveraging other people's
API's is a great way to show off their skills and product vision.

The problem is that if you show me something I have seen 100x before then I
just assume you did some graphic design over an opensource project. If you
instead work with something like these API's and show something unusual, and
unique to you, then I sit up and take notice.

Plus if you build a small niche app, you can generate some serious money. The
"Campus News" app that covers everything about your school, or the "Everything
BitCoin News" app could do quite well if you are already participating in a
community that you can leverage to be your initial users and kick start the
app.

